# Stroma 28/08/1994 - 6/02/2009



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Lesley that is a beautiful tribute to sum up your feelings for Stroma,and how he changed your life
Run free sweet Stroma reunited with Darra.


----------



## Powderpuff (Dec 30, 2007)

Beautiful song and a beautiful tribute, I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Truly beautiful tribute. Bawling again! Stroma you will find peace and happiness with Darra. Sleep softly gentle man.


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

So very sorry for your loss...your tribute to your boy was beautiful.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Lesley, I've been thinking of you and Stroma much these last few days....that was a beautiful tribute and so very true. Sending you a warm hug and peaceful thoughts...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lesley*

Lesley:

Stroma and Darra are now together and I can see them playing with my Mimi, Munchkin and Gizmo.

You will see them at the Rainbow Bridge What a beautiful Tribute to Stroma!


----------



## Sucker For Gold (Jan 13, 2009)

Sometimes our dogs are more people to us than people....so the words are fitting just as they are.

I don't know that I have ever seen a more beautiful tribute.

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

what a truly beautiful tribute that is to Stroma. I love those lyrics and know he is smiling down on you knowing how much love you had for each other. May all the memories help to heal your broken heart. My prayers are being said for you and tears are shedd for the hurt you are going thru.

Run free Sweet Stroma and give a kiss to my Ben, Katie, Bentley, Tara and Jackson.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

so sorry for your loss


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

My thoughts are with you...


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

That's a nice reflection on Stroma's life. I'm sorry for your loss


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Lesley so sorry for the loss of Stroma Patsy told me but its the first time i have been able to get on the site.
The tribute was lovely like Patsy tears rolling down my face play hard at the bridge sweet Storma with all the other lovely Goldens.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

That was a great tribute to your boy. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss, he sounds like a wonderful, happy boy that brought so much to your lives...I am thinking of you xx


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

What a beautiful song and tribute to Stroma so sorry he has gone to the bridge, thinking of you at this very sad time. RIP dear Stroma.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so sorry. I know how empty you feel right now


----------



## cyman1964uk (Jan 6, 2008)

I am sorry I missed this post at the start - sorry for your great loss. I had to go take a peek at the pictures of Stroma and he was a beautiful boy; he just comes across as so unassuming and gentle.

I love your words that you were "proud to have known him" because I think that's the way we should feel about our dogs' lives - honoured to be a part.

From your pictures, Stroma and Darra were truly loved dogs and they loved you in return.


----------



## ladybank (Jan 22, 2008)

*To all grieving owners*

My thanks to all who have posted their thoughts and support as we go through this painful time. It's hard to read other posts but I wanted to let everyone know who has lost their golden recently that my thoughts and hugs fly to you too; that when tears are shed they embrace you all.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss, but that tribute just about sums everything up. Our goldens bring som much when they enter our lives, and when they leave us they take a little bit of our hearts with them.

Run free, play hard and sleep softly Stroma


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

What a wonderful tribute to your wonderful boy..... I'm so sorry for your loss but many wonderful memories are in your heart - hold them dear!

Run free, Stroma. My Ollie, Becky & Chelsea were be there waiting for you as you cross Rainbow Bridge.

(Your wonderful tribute made me realize how much my heart still aches for my wonderful Oliver who left our lives on Nov 3/08:--sad::--sad

((((((((Hugs))))))))


----------



## Mandy's Dad (May 27, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss of Stroma. That was indeed a beautiful tribute. Rest in peace sweet Stroma and play lots with Darra and all of our furbabies at the bridge.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

I am truly sorry for your loss. I recently had to say goodbye to my red boy Tucker just 2 weeks ago. Please know that you are in our thoughts and prayers. Play hard at the bridge sweet Stroma.


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------

